# Getting ready to do a convergence job on KP-53HS30



## jeffescortlx (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm going to be replacing the STK's on a buddy's sony. He lives far away so I want to do it in one trip.
I have'nt seen it yet, but I've been doing some googling and it looks like it takes the STK392-560's. James over at ACME said the 570's will sub.
So any one who has done the KP-53HS30 is the 560/570 the right chip? And the sony's seem to like to blow fueses on the PS when the chip goes, is it a 5 amp? What size resister should I bring with?
Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## jeffescortlx (Aug 14, 2009)

oh and lcaillo as long as I have your attention, I remeber reading that mitsubishi RPTV's have the vertical group in one STK and the horizontal group in the other STK. and because of this, the vertical STK would die first cause of the higher freqency. Am I rememberin this right?

I ask because I have a few 392-570's laying around from a few mitsubishi job's.

Edit: just found my own info by accident:



> I now think I understand now why the Mitsubishi sets usually fail on the
> vertical
> channels. The vertical channels are in one chip and the horizontal in the
> other. The
> ...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is what I believe to be the case. Not every model has this configuration, however. One has to refer to the schematic to be sure.


----------



## jeffescortlx (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got back from the repair.
I ended up using one 570 I had left over from a Mitsubishi. I left the good 560 in (because I only had one good STK with me) But I cleaned off the old heat sink compound and put on some fresh stuff, and cleaned the layer of dust off the heat sink.
The resisters ohm'ed out good, but there was a blown 5 amp on the PS (same one as all my other sony repairs) and there was a blown 3.5 on the STK output. 
So, 2 new fuses and one 570 and one used 560, cleaned lens, flash focus and it looks like new again.
I know that's not the ideal way to do the repair, but hey I saved a TV from the land fill. 
If it fails again, I'll put in a new pair of 570's. It was for a friend anyways.


----------

